# Machine Turns Human Feces Into Drinking Water...and It Tastes Good Too!



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

And electricity!  Now that's good news you can use! layful:  http://www.gatesnotes.com/Development/Omniprocessor-From-Poop-to-Potable


----------



## Pappy (Jan 22, 2015)

Well,gag.....think I'll have to try to bypass this drink.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Seabreeze,

I think you should get the award for original topics, LOL!!  Ok, I'm going to go look, otherwise, my imagination will drum up something way worse, LOL

Soylent Green, I keep tellin people, but do they listen??


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

LOL, oops, I thought it said "The occasion was a tour of a facility that burns human waste and produces water and electricity (plus a little hash)" LOL, but I reread it and saw it was ash, wow.  This is something, just think of the money a person could make that is really "full of crap"??  They could sell directly, ok Phil, here's our chance to be rich, I don't know about famous, but anythings possible!!


----------



## jujube (Jan 22, 2015)

Water out of crap? Should do very well in Washington DC.  Plenty of fuel there.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

nwlady said:


> LOL, oops, I thought it said "The occasion was a tour of a facility that burns human waste and produces water and electricity (plus a little hash)" LOL, but I reread it and saw it was ash, wow.



If it produced a little hash, I'd have to be supportive and give to the cause.  :hair:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

jujube said:


> Water out of crap? Should do very well in Washington DC.  Plenty of fuel there.



Right, but we best start purchasing stock before Washington owns it all!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> If it produced a little hash, I'd have to be supportive and give to the cause.  :hair:



Oh metoo, I'm totally voting for the right to smoke hash!  I don't know what the deal is, but pot made me paranoid, and hash was just, AWESOME MAN, AND FAR OUT AND SOLID!! LOL!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

They say the hash oil is very good for pain management, hopefully I'll never be in a lot of pain, but if I am, I would definitely seek out natural alternatives to pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

Metoo seabreeze, I really prefer the hash though.  I don't know if they sell that too now, I mean legally, for medicinal purposes??  Where's Phil when we need him, LOL!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

It's legal in my state, even for recreational use, but I haven't been out shopping at the stores, not even sure where they are, everything's very low key.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 22, 2015)

If I spot a place, I'll let you know, LOL!!  Maybe it's online, LOL


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 22, 2015)

Or around the corner. layful:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jan 23, 2015)

The only thing for me is I couldn't do the smoke thing.  I'd have to make brownies, what a bummer, LOL!! Yum!!


----------

